# READ THE FIRST STAR WARS II REVIEW HERE!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ronald Epstein over at the Home Theater Forum has seen Star Wars II and you can read about it here:

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/sneak/clones.html

Looks to be a good movie!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here's another review from Bill Hunt over at The Digital Bits

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/reviews2/starwarsepisode2film.html


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Here's another article about Star Wars. Notice that no mention of that megastar Jar Jar Binks. What a tragedy!! No mention of him anywheres....lol. I am being sarcastic, of course. 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,52250,00.html


----------

